# GPS Mount to platform



## Bmgfish32 (Apr 25, 2020)

Alright guys, I do 95% of my driving from my platform, and was wondering if anybody has done a GPS RAM mount to their platform. If so how have you liked it, and where specifically did you mount it?

Personally, I was thinking of mounting it to one of the legs. That way I could roll it under the platform while I’m fly fishing from my platform. Thoughts?


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

If your looking for heavy duty the Balzout gps mounts are super beefy and bullet proof. Not sure how you would mount it to the platform without adding an attachment thought. I have a smaller ram mount on my side console and it’s always moving no matter how tight I make it.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Bmgfish32 said:


> Alright guys, I do 95% of my driving from my platform, and was wondering if anybody has done a GPS RAM mount to their platform. If so how have you liked it, and where specifically did you mount it?
> 
> Personally, I was thinking of mounting it to one of the legs. That way I could roll it under the platform while I’m fly fishing from my platform. Thoughts?


Reah out to @sjrobin he mounted to poling platform.


----------



## Bmgfish32 (Apr 25, 2020)

C Brueckner said:


> If your looking for heavy duty the Balzout gps mounts are super beefy and bullet proof. Not sure how you would mount it to the platform without adding an attachment thought. I have a smaller ram mount on my side console and it’s always moving no matter how tight I make it.


I was thinking about making my own attachment to the legs on the side and attach the ram to it, and then have it come up on the front right corner. That way it could pivot under the platform while fly fishing. 

NativeBone, thanks for the lead.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Bmgfish32 said:


> I was thinking about making my own attachment to the legs on the side and attach the ram to it, and then have it come up on the front right corner. That way it could pivot under the platform while fly fishing.
> 
> NativeBone, thanks for the lead.


if the GPS is light weight, the Ram mounts will work ok, but the two inch ball would be the best option. Platform, side console or center console the Balzout system can be customized for your best viewing angle on a skiff. I know the console flush mounts are popular, but I would never run flush mount on a skiff. Also no sonar necessary.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Check out this multi bar system. Guy makes rod racks and gps mounts. Looks pretty solid to me.


----------

